# DSG - So who takes the credit??



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Is DSG a play on words amongst car manufacturers, for example I came across this press release from VW, their DSG, I think, means 'Direct Selection Gearbox'

VOLKSWAGEN NEWS
Volkswagen Awarded Innovation Prize For DSG Transmission
By Source: Volkswagen AG
December 3, 2003, 09:28
- As first manufacturer worldwide, Volkswagen introduces gearbox in series production vehicles

- No interruption in power transmission, always in optimal torque range

Wolfsburg, Germany - Volkswagen has been awarded this year's innovation prize by AutoBild test&tuning for the development and implementation of the direct selection gearbox DSG. The prize was presented last Friday at the Essen Motor Show.

Dr. Wolfgang Schreiber, Head of Gearbox Development at Volkswagen, accepted the award. "We are very pleased to be given this prize. As the first automobile company in the world, we succeeded in making the direct selection gearbox a viable option for series production. The DSG is an innovation with which Volkswagen has once again set a technical benchmark. This is made evident by almost 60 patents that were awarded during development of the DSG.

The DSG is without doubt the most innovative gearbox in the world at this time. It combines, in a fascinating way, the comfort of an automatic gearbox with the agility, the driving enjoyment and the efficiency of a manual gearbox. It was introduced on the market at the start of 2003 in the Volkswagen R32. DSG has been an option in the Touran since the end of September. The new Golf will be available in the first half of 2004 with DSG.

One of the outstanding design features of the transversally installed gearbox is the dual wet clutch (higher thermal resistance than dry clutch), which is actuated extremely quickly, yet with a soft and accurate feel. The so-called K1 clutch operates the uneven gear numbers (including reverse) and the K2 clutch operates the even gear numbers. Each gear change is carried out as one clutch opens and the other closes. The reason for this complicated clutch management system: To prevent typical gear change jolts, common on automated gearboxes. What is noticeable, however, is incomparably dynamic, yet comfortable gear engagement.

The DSG features two fully automated gear selection programmes and a Tiptronic function, which allows manual gear selection. In all instances, the gearbox provides the driver with a very direct contact with the vehicle and thereby pure driving enjoyment. For the first time, sporty orientated drivers can experience gear change at the press of a button. The gearbox control unit also ensures, via ABS wheel speed sensors, that the programme does not change up a gear automatically during cornering.

The innovation prize from AutoBild test&tuning is further recognition for Volkswagen's efforts. Within a short space of time, the new Golf and the Touran compact van have won two of the most coveted prizes from the German motor vehicle press. After being awarded the "Golden Lenkradâ€ in Berlin, both Volkswagen models also won the "Auto Trophy 2003â€ in their class.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

DSG was developed at VW HQ. The project was headed by a team of 50 Audi engineers in Wolfsburg.

External expertise and input was provided by the automotive tranmission company, Borg-Warner.

The fact that DSG features on the TT and A3, clearly indicates which part of the VAG organisation was responsible for its development.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Side stepping the fact that DSG is a brand name and that Borg Warner had 1000s of engineers working on it (to Audi's 50 , as gear boxes-are-them:

France takes conceptual credit prior to WWIIhttp://www.auto-innovations.com/site/document/ddsg.html

Porsche takes design, engineering and racing credits for the 1985 962C PDK race car.

18 years later (quite a long time in automotive engineering) Audi takes production credit in 2003 with DSG.

Expect to see more twin clutch boxes over next few years. Cool. 8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm quite sure that Borg do have thousands of engineers working for them.

But....their only input into DSG was to provide a degree of expertise, it what was essentially a VAG/Audi project.

The project is still ongoing and the second generation DSG, which can cope with higher power outputs, is the version which Porsche have expressed an interest in.

Such research and development projects are hugely expensive and there is no way in which Porsche would undertake their own development when Audi had perfected it already.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Such research and development projects are hugely expensive and there is no way in which Porsche would undertake their own development when Audi had perfected it already.


You are probably right. Â Porsche will have learned very little from sports car racing with theirs in the 80s. : Â What with Audis big breakthough in perfecting twin clutches, why on earth would they go back to an 18 year old idea?

One might deduce that Porsche already have more experince of high torque twin clutch applications (1000+hp), but I am sure that Audi should get innovation credits.

Porsche also worked with Borg in the 80s on PDK. Â Just maybe Audi have benefited from that experience?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Fair enough, Gary. But if Porsche and Borg had been messing about with this technology 20 years ago, then why did they not develop it further.

It was not until VAG/Audi took up the reigns during the mid ninties that the technology was developed........and ultimately perfected.

It is safe to assume that anything Porsche learnt from their brief flitrtation with the so-called PDK gearbox in the eighties is well past it's sell by date, hence their interest in the VAG version.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Top stuff Vagman & garyc, I donâ€™t know whether you saw it, Iâ€™ve only just read it myself, the autumn/winter issue of the Audi Magazine. Clive Richardson reports on the DSG/PDK story.

Just out of interest has anyone read Walter Rohrl Diary â€" Memories of a World Champion?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just out of interest has anyone read Walter Rohrl Diary - Memories of a World Champion?


No I havn't, but I do have huge respect for Herr Rohrl and his talents (rallying, circuit racing and road car development). Is it a worthy read? He strikes me as a man who lets his driving do the talking.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Top stuff Vagman & garyc, I donâ€™t know whether you saw it, Iâ€™ve only just read it myself, the autumn/winter issue of the Audi Magazine. Clive Richardson reports on the DSG/PDK story.


Yep.....there are very good articles on the TT 3.2 and the development of DSG.

A good read and highly recommended to anyone who has missed it.


----------

